# what cabs fit a ford 3000?



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a 66 ford 3000 that im looking to get a hard cab for, can someone tell me what cabs fit, thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 66ford3000,

There are many Ford 3000's and 2000's in salvage yards across the country. Have a look in the "dismantled machine" section at tractorhouse.com. Good Luck.


----------

